# What is the best coffee travel flask/mug you use?



## ShaunChris (May 4, 2015)

*What travel flask/mug do you recommend?*​
Contigo Autoseal Stainless Steel Vacuum Insulated Tumbler00.00%ZOJIRUSHI Stainless Steel Mug125.00%CoffeeForums KeepCup125.00%Kleen Kanteens250.00%Others (Please post what!)00.00%


----------



## ShaunChris (May 4, 2015)

I'm thinking of getting a travel flask or mug.

It must be able to keep coffee hot for 2-4 hours (because I'll finish my coffee by then), but more is better.

Definitely leak proof, able to be thrown (not literally) into a bag, resting sideways, or standing up, and easy to use.

Lastly, preferably with as little impact on taste as possible.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I've a couple of Contigo ones - but they do pick up a vague coffee taint in the lids over time. Not ideal.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi ShaunChris, I started off with a slightly different question but here is a thread on travel mugs that I started. I think the Klean Kanteen is very good and towards the end you can find links for it (not that common here). The lid it comes with doesn't have a drinking spout but does have stainless steel in it and lack of a hole in the top means that it keeps drinks warm for a long time. I find it OK to drink just out of the flask or you could swap the lid for drinking with at the point you were drinking it.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=23771


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh and by the way, the poll doesn't show up in Tapatalk (as far as I can see). If you haven't used it yet, that's the app you can use with these forums which generally works pretty well. So far I'm aware it doesn't show polls like these and it doesn't show peoples signatures.


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

Another vote for Klean Kanteen. I really like mine. Good size at 355ml. Nicely made.









You can get a drink-from lid for it too.

Mine is from Ritual Coffee. Not that handy if you're far from Northern California, granted.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Venturelife Thermal Mug. I've got one in black and one in red. Usign them with 3 Coffee Joulies if needed. Hold the coffee at drinkable temperature for long enough.

Normally if I'm going out somewhere where the coffee will be dire, I'll use an Ikea 500ml flask with all 5 Joulies and that hoids it at drinkable temperature for in excess of 8 hours.

Now, I'll just use the flask for hot water and take the Cafflano Klassic.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

What about a Brugo leak-proof travel mug:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B004CJ7U2G/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1431869987&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SY200_QL40&keywords=brugo+travel+mug&dpPl=1&dpID=31tKL2nRkeL&ref=plSrch

I've not used one so cannot comment if they're any good but it's one that I've been considering along with a Contigo that has already been mentioned.


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Zojirushi (or something like that) wife uses one, still hot at the end of the day and totally leak proof. Amazon is where she got hers.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@rmblack78

Not heard of that brand, just looked it up.

Which type does the Mrs have, either of these two:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/ol/B0030KX2W0/ref=mw_dp_olp?ie=UTF8&condition=new

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00B1KVCEQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1431883598&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SY200_QL40&keywords=zojirushi+flask&dpPl=1&dpID=31LrKfHNS6L&ref=plSrch

Thanks.


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

2nd one.

Its a bit awesome.


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

It has a coated lining too. So it doesn't pick up flavours and taint other drinks


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Will bear in mind should I have need for a flask at some point in the future.

Thanks.


----------



## ShaunChris (May 4, 2015)

I ended up buying a Thermos Thermocafe flask.

Main reasons:

Cheap - Only £7 on Amazon delivered.

Reliable reputation - It *is* the reason why everyone calls a Thermal Flask a "thermos", just like how people call a tissue a Kleenex.

Cap can be used as cup - I read that a lot of people's problems is that they couldn't smell the coffee, thus they felt like half the taste of the coffee is gone. With the thermos I can pour the hot coffee into the cap and easily smell and drink it at the same time.

Heat retention - Apparently if reviews are to be trusted, you could pour boiling water in, and 5 hours later still scald your tongue, so... That's good enough for me!

I'm keeping Contigo and Zojirushi as backups if this ever fails, but the main reason I didn't get those were the lack of an ability to use the cap as a cup, and their cost. Seemed to be diminishing returns with the additional costs, but that's just my opinion, of course.


----------

